# Kubota M108



## Vettel (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, I recently purchased a Kubota M108 , however I am not sure if the clutch is required when shifting to F or R from a complete stop. I have spoken to the dealer and some people said to use it or that they preferred using it and some said you don't need to use it and it won't damage the clutch. I was told the purpose of the shuttle shift is to help preserve the clutch and make it easier to operate. Thought I would ask here in hopes that people who operate the machine or its similar variants could clear this up for me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a M128 and I rarely use the clutch when going from forward to reverse. I definitely use it when first going into motion but from there it's pretty much back and forth with the lever.

Keep in mind, you need to be smart about it. Just like with a pickup truck, you want to be stopped or close to it when you change directions. I *think* there's a built in safety so that you can't slam it into reverse when you're going say 10mph forward but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Vettel (Dec 1, 2015)

Camden;2066488 said:


> I have a M128 and I rarely use the clutch when going from forward to reverse. I definitely use it when first going into motion but from there it's pretty much back and forth with the lever.
> 
> Keep in mind, you need to be smart about it. Just like with a pickup truck, you want to be stopped or close to it when you change directions. I *think* there's a built in safety so that you can't slam it into reverse when you're going say 10mph forward but don't quote me on that.


In the manual it says to be under 6.8 mph to change direction. I am mostly unclear if the clutch is required when first going into motion. It's probably better to use it when first going into motion, however I have been told its not required and shouldn't damage the clutch, which is what i am trying to avoid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No, you don't have to use it for F to R. And you wouldn't be damaging the clutch, you would be damaging the gears.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Vettel;2066503 said:


> In the manual it says to be under 6.8 mph to change direction. I am mostly unclear if the clutch is required when first going into motion. It's probably better to use it when first going into motion, however I have been told its not required and shouldn't damage the clutch, which is what i am trying to avoid.


Have you pushed with it yet? We just got a m108 with loader... just picked up the box today


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I've seen this question asked a few times so I decided to do some reading. Here's what I think is the best response that I found on another forum:

_All shuttle shift means is you have a F-N-R shifter, usually at the left side of the seat or on the steering column that is separate from the transmission speed and range shifters. If you have to come to a complete stop to shift from forward to reverse, using the clutch, you have "non-synchro" shuttle and a dry clutch.

If you can shuttle shift between forward and reverse without grinding the gears while the tractor is moving, but still need to use the clutch, you have "synchro-shuttle" Kioti DK65, DK90 etc. among others - still with a single plate dry clutch.

A "hydraulic shuttle", "Power Shuttle", "Power Reverser" is combined with a multi-plate wet clutch and does the clutching electro-hydraulically, whether you push the foot clutch or flip the stalk on the steering column._

So Vettle you'll need to find out what type of shuttle shift system you have. I just looked and my M128 has a hydraulic shuttle so that's why I don't need to use the clutch very often. Mark might have a different setup and that's why his answer differed from mine. (Mark, I actually found an old conversation between us from 4 years ago where we discussed this before and our answers were the same back then lol)

My go-to source for tractor information is JD Dave but there are several other very knowledgeable members on this site who know a lot about ag tractors as well. Maybe one of them will expand on what's been posted so far...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camdens method is bang on. To be honest though I generally use the clutch as that's the way I have always done it. I also find when push snow over curbs or stacking you need to use clutch or else it's way to hard on equipment. To each his own.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;2066860 said:


> So Vettle you'll need to find out what type of shuttle shift system you have. I just looked and my M128 has a hydraulic shuttle so that's why I don't need to use the clutch very often. Mark might have a different setup and that's why his answer differed from mine. (Mark, I actually found an old conversation between us from 4 years ago where we discussed this before and our answers were the same back then lol)
> 
> My go-to source for tractor information is JD Dave but there are several other very knowledgeable members on this site who know a lot about ag tractors as well. Maybe one of them will expand on what's been posted so far...


Dave does know tractors and how to make babies, that's for sure.

I'm not sure where my advice differed from yours in this thread.



JD Dave;2066864 said:


> Camdens method is bang on. To be honest though I generally use the clutch as that's the way I have always done it. I also find when push snow over curbs or stacking you need to use clutch or else it's way to hard on equipment. To each his own.


I was on my phone, so I didn't answer more in depth. I find myself clutching most of the time while shifting, strictly out of habit. I have to actually make myself not clutch if I don't want to.

But still, you don't have to, especially if your manual says under 6.8, which seems awfully fast to me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You can actually shift into reverse in a Case going 20 mph without using the clutch. Saw a guy do it at a demo day. Tractor never missed a beat. I never go over 6 mph plowing so it works perfect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;2066980 said:


> You can actually shift into reverse in a Case going 20 mph without using the clutch. Saw a guy do it at a demo day. Tractor never missed a beat. I never go over 6 mph plowing so it works perfect.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

20MPH would be a hell of a ride depending on how aggressive the reverser is set up.

6MPH...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;2066980 said:


> You can actually shift into reverse in a Case going 20 mph without using the clutch. Saw a guy do it at a demo day. Tractor never missed a beat. I never go over 6 mph plowing so it works perfect.


So what exactly happened when he did that? The tractor must've slowed way down until it was safe to shift?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

JD Dave;2066864 said:


> Camdens method is bang on. To be honest though I generally use the clutch as that's the way I have always done it. I also find when push snow over curbs or stacking you need to use clutch or else it's way to hard on equipment. To each his own.


Glad you chimed in Dave!! Ours is going on site this weekend for the winter


----------



## Vettel (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the great advice guys.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Vettel... have you ran ur M108 yet? We ran ours for almost 8hrs, 2" of wet ice pellets running a 12 foot pusher, used just under a 1/4 tank of fuel! Seems really good to me. Operator used foot throttle.

Oh and is Vettel bc ur a F1 fan???


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello Hysert,really interested in your feedback on the M108 .i bought a new one back in May that my dealer had two left over in the back of his shop.I dropped it off last week to the dealer and they are installing a Metal pless 8-14 liveedge and a 92 Normand for me.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

TLSIMMONS;2085158 said:


> Hello Hysert,really interested in your feedback on the M108 .i bought a new one back in May that my dealer had two left over in the back of his shop.I dropped it off last week to the dealer and they are installing a Metal pless 8-14 liveedge and a 92 Normand for me.


Hey. Not much to say on feed back, it was are first push with it! Ours has a loader so I put a box on it, as most say a wing blade will most likely bend the arms??? All I know is it seems to sip fuel!! As for Kubota in general I've owned over 7 different units from zeros to mini backhoes and there track loader! Never a single mechanical issue ever, oil and grease.. I pound them all and they ask for more... at this point I wouldnt even look at any other colour!!! Goodluck with yours the blade you are mounting is supposed to be 1 of the best!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;2067116 said:


> So what exactly happened when he did that? The tractor must've slowed way down until it was safe to shift?


The tractor slowed right down to a stop and started going forward. I don't think it was hard on it at all. I was very impressed, still wouldn't do it to our stuff. LOL


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the response Hysert,I had the 9540 and traded it for the 108. I was very pleased with the 9540, just wanted a little more weight and power. I'm kinda partial to the kubotas myself,but most important is my dealer support. If I have a problem they will put me in another unit to get me through.


----------



## Vettel (Dec 1, 2015)

Hysert;2085086 said:


> Hey Vettel... have you ran ur M108 yet? We ran ours for almost 8hrs, 2" of wet ice pellets running a 12 foot pusher, used just under a 1/4 tank of fuel! Seems really good to me. Operator used foot throttle.
> 
> Oh and is Vettel bc ur a F1 fan???


Yes, I used it for the first time early last week. We ran it for just over 7 hours and used slightly over 1/4 tank, but it travels on the road for a bit. We pushed about 5-8 cm of snow that got rained on shortly after heading out. It did seem to struggle on some longer pushes in box, i'm running a 10-16 metalpless and it has a weight box on the back of 3-point hitch. It was my first time plowing with a tractor and wing plow.

and yes vettel is because i'm an F1 fan. Hopefully next year Ferrari can challenge Mercedes.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Vettel;2086970 said:


> Yes, I used it for the first time early last week. We ran it for just over 7 hours and used slightly over 1/4 tank, but it travels on the road for a bit. We pushed about 5-8 cm of snow that got rained on shortly after heading out. It did seem to struggle on some longer pushes in box, i'm running a 10-16 metalpless and it has a weight box on the back of 3-point hitch. It was my first time plowing with a tractor and wing plow.
> 
> and yes vettel is because i'm an F1 fan. Hopefully next year Ferrari can challenge Mercedes.


That's good. Thought our fuel gauge was a little out? Lol... nice setup you got!!!

And yes I'm hopen those red cars will be out front too... a group of us have been going to Montreal GP for yrs.. we are talking about doing Texas one yr?


----------



## Vettel (Dec 1, 2015)

Hysert;2087142 said:


> That's good. Thought our fuel gauge was a little out? Lol... nice setup you got!!!
> 
> And yes I'm hopen those red cars will be out front too... a group of us have been going to Montreal GP for yrs.. we are talking about doing Texas one yr?


I find the fuel gauge takes a little while to display the correct amount after starting the machine. The only issue I had was getting the glass doors not to fog up.

I've never been to a GP but heard it's a great experience.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;2085242 said:


> The tractor slowed right down to a stop and started going forward. I don't think it was hard on it at all. I was very impressed, still wouldn't do it to our stuff. LOL


The case backhoes shuttle works similar, you can safely shift into reverse and use the foot throttle to slow the machine ( like a down shift) it won't shift till it is safe for it to do so.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Vettel;2087164 said:


> I find the fuel gauge takes a little while to display the correct amount after starting the machine. The only issue I had was getting the glass doors not to fog up.
> 
> I've never been to a GP but heard it's a great experience.


I went out to try it the other day to push those ice piles back, and yes the side windows did fog aswell. I opened them up and it was fine!! Our 2011 gmc is bad for fogging too always needs a window open a bit? It must be due to bad curculation.

My uncle is a big Nascar fan but enjoys all racing! We took him to Montreal one yr and now he has found more appreciation for F1, to see a car traveling 180mph and brake down to 30mph in 65 meters is amazing. We always sit in the harpin! Oh and the smell of that race fuel is like nothing you've ever smelled.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Vettel;2087164 said:


> I find the fuel gauge takes a little while to display the correct amount after starting the machine. The only issue I had was getting the glass doors not to fog up.
> 
> I've never been to a GP but heard it's a great experience.
> 
> Do you have the Air Conditioner turned on? You can turn the dial for heat but just turn the ac on and it will help a lot. Cuts down on fogging a bunch.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally topped up are M108... 119Litres with 24hrs of pushen!! 5L/hr is pritty darn good to me!! However my operator is vary gentle on it.. don't think I'd get those numbers if I was in it? Lol.. I did run it for an hr or so and it works well. It will have a harder time with some wet stuff I'm sure..


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I have an M110GX (3 years and 820 hours of use)....and here is the scoop on the OP's question....The foot clutch pedal is very rarely used. When I come to a red light, I use the left hand switch and put it in Neutral. When the light turns green, you can pop it into forwards, and it will accelerate normally. You will never screw up and grind any gears; if you are going 30kph forwards and toss it into reverse...nothing will happen besides a buzzer will warn you to put it back in forwards, I know this, lol!!

I have spoken with my Kubota mechanics about operating this way...and they have assured me...not using the clutch pedal is perfectly safe. I only use it when I am pushing snow over a curb or something....when I want to protect something.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JD Dave;2066980 said:


> You can actually shift into reverse in a Case going 20 mph without using the clutch. Saw a guy do it at a demo day. Tractor never missed a beat. I never go over 6 mph plowing so it works perfect.


If the case is equipped with the reverse er this is correct, Done it plenty of times. This will not cause damage. If the case does not have the revreser you will cause damage and maybe bodily harm. The new ones still come off the line without this option. They all don't have it. I found that out on a new one. Not pretty.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Lolllllll,,,ya did the same road testing one i hit the switch by accident and it slowed down and a buzzer went on..
2016 M6 101 with M46 loader on it .


----------

